# Luke Skywalker vs Thor



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2011)

All starwars EU canon is allowed.
Starting distance is 1 lightyear apart.
Who wins?


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor kills him in 1 hit. 

Take the bait hivemind. Take the bait


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

i think thor should be barred from this debate because he is jelly of luke skywalker

example





Thor said:


>


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 6, 2011)

Hahahahaha, what.


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2011)

Luke Skywalker is one of the worst characters in fiction. He's as bad as other shit characters like Sasuke Uchiha and Sentry. Yes he's that bad.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 6, 2011)

LOL this thread is gonna be funny


----------



## Light (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know how powerful EU Luke is but since the OP never specified, could he beat Rune King or Odin Force Thor?


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2011)

But yeah Luke fold spaces a light saber in Thor's head. Let's forget every thing Thor has accomplished, the people he fought, his superior strength, speed, intelligence, looks. Luke has pre-cog and force lightning he's got this. Hivemind accept me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> I don't know how powerful EU Luke is but since the OP never specified, could he beat Rune King or Odin Force Thor?



not in a million years

what's funny that under these conditions i'm pretty luke can actually win this though. i don't recall thor having notable mindrape resistance feats. and for some reason he's a light-year away


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> Luke Skywalker is one of the worst characters in fiction. He's as bad as other shit characters like Sasuke Uchiha and Sentry. Yes he's that bad.



Why you hate Sentry when Thor is just a rip off of him?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> I don't know how powerful EU Luke is but since the OP never specified, could he beat Rune King or Odin Force Thor?


Just using standard thor here.
There is a reason the distance is one lightyear though.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> But yeah Luke fold spaces a light saber in Thor's head. Let's forget every thing Thor has accomplished, the people he fought, his superior strength, speed, intelligence, looks. Luke has pre-cog and force lightning he's got this. Hivemind accept me.



I'm actually of the mind that Thor smashes him.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 6, 2011)

Luke Skywalker vs Doctor Doom is next


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

dandy, they're a light-year apart, luke has galaxy-range telepathy, thor's attacks don't have _that_ much range, plus he doesn't have notable mindrape defenses iirc



Matta Clatta said:


> Luke Skywalker vs Doctor Doom is next



i bloody well hope not, doom would stomp that


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> dandy, they're a light-year apart, luke has galaxy-range telepathy, thor's attacks don't have _that_ much range, plus he *doesn't have notable mindrape defenses iirc*



I could have sworn I'd seen some.  I'll check his RT.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

whoops


*Spoiler*: __ 








yeah, thor wins this


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> Luke Skywalker is one of the worst characters in fiction. He's as bad as other shit characters like Sasuke Uchiha and Sentry. Yes he's that bad.


What?


Thor said:


> Mad as fuck son.


lol


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> whoops
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dammit.  Ninja'd.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> not in a million years
> 
> what's funny that under these conditions i'm pretty luke can actually win this though. i don't recall thor having notable mindrape resistance feats. and for some reason he's a light-year away



Just to be serious, Thor has fought guys like Surfer on numerous occasions IIRC and Surfer crosses universes in minutes (right?). Based purely on scaling from that, it would take much, much less than a second for Thor to cross that distance. But do correct me if I have wrong information.



Matta Clatta said:


> Luke Skywalker vs Doctor Doom is next



Luke Skywalker vs Majin Dark Schneider. Mark my words, it's gonna happen. 



Thor said:


> Luke Skywalker is one of the worst characters in fiction. He's as bad as other shit characters like Sasuke Uchiha and Sentry. Yes he's that bad.



I wouldn't go _that_ far.


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> not in a million years
> 
> what's funny that under these conditions i'm pretty luke can actually win this though. i don't recall thor having notable mindrape resistance feats. and for some reason he's a light-year away





Thor tanks the Stranger's mind blast. The Stranger is a Skyfather level being.


Thor free's himself from Moondragon and the Goddess.


Thor shrugs off Moondragon mind blast.



So now we know telepathy is useless. Range and speed coming up next.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

thor behind the game

thor being jelly

what else is new


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 6, 2011)

It's already over, Thor.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 6, 2011)

If its any consolation I bet Luke could easily beat Sif from this distance


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> Luke Skywalker is one of the worst characters in fiction. He's as bad as other shit characters like Sasuke Uchiha and Sentry. Yes he's that bad.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 6, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> If its any consolation I bet Luke could easily beat Sif from this distance



What if she still had the Norn Stones?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> Luke Skywalker is one of the worst characters in fiction. He's as bad as other shit characters like Sasuke Uchiha and Sentry. Yes he's that bad.



lolwat? But but.. Sasuke is today's Vegeta


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 6, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> lolwat? But but.. Sasuke is today's Vegeta



ITT let's talk about any possible damn subject.


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor resists spacial manipulation









Lol Fold Space.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 6, 2011)

He's still going...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2011)

All I see are mindblasts and Thor looking like a fugly woman in the last panel.
Please explain what a Mindblast is and why Thor screaming and looking ugly is a mind defense.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> Thor resists spacial manipulation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no one said it would work


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All I see are mindblasts and Thor looking like a fugly woman in the last panel.
> Please explain what a Mindblast is and why Thor screaming and looking ugly is a mind defense.





moondragon is a xavier-level (above luke-level) psychic. the stranger made her buckle with his telepathic assault. thor resisted it. ergo, thor would be able to resist luke's mindrape.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

thor overcompensating after a closed debate to work off his jelly


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor's hammer can fly at many billions the times the speed of light.



60 seconds to the edge of the GALAXY and back. 

Mjolnir fast enough to escape a Black Hole.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 6, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All I see are mindblasts and Thor looking like a fugly woman in the last panel.



"The son of Odin is no lady!"

"Then get haircut!"

Anyone remember that comic?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> moondragon is a xavier-level (above luke-level) psychic. the stranger made her buckle with his telepathic assault. thor resisted it. ergo, thor would be able to resist luke's mindrape.


Can you explain Thor looking ugly though?


Lucaniel said:


> thor overcompensating after a closed debate to work off his jelly



My work is done then.


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> thor overcompensating after a closed debate to work off his jelly



this. 

Thor finishes Luke off with an ANTI-FORCE blast.



Or teleports Luke into a star.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

so thor

you're apparently still posting evidence that thor wins after it's the consensus that thor wins

so much butthurt


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 6, 2011)

entire thread is


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it possible for Thor to solo Star Wars by himself?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor's greatest weapon isn't his hammer, his godforce or his weather control:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's his wit:


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

thor vs. kraft foods

who has more jelly


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> so thor
> 
> you're apparently still posting evidence that thor wins after it's the consensus that thor wins
> 
> so much dislike of a shit Mary Sue



Fixed. 

Thor wins? I haven't seen anyone post "Luke LOSES".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2011)

So Thor can Thor tank a lightsaber in his eye socket?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

btw none of this changes the fact that luke vs. iron man ends with a disassembled lightsaber plasma core fold-spaced into tony's skull

which will create lots of superheated jelly


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2011)

How is Luke a mary-sue?


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> btw none of this changes the fact that luke vs. iron man ends with a disassembled lightsaber plasma core fold-spaced into tony's skull
> 
> which will create lots of superheated jelly



Ironman won though. 




Unlosing Ranger said:


> So Thor can Thor tank a lightsaber in his eye socket?



He can tank chilling in the heart of the sun, so I would think so. A light saber stabbing him would be less than a cigarette burn to the face to us.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> Ironman won though.
> He can tank chilling in the heart of the sun, so I would think so. A light saber stabbing him would be less than a cigarette burn to the face to us.


So he can tank a whole lightsaber in his skull? 
Also mods won.


----------



## Light (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> Ironman won though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scans of Thor tanking anything to the face bigger than a light saber.


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So he can tank a whole lightsaber in his skull?
> Also mods won.



Thor can take anything Luke throws at him in his Thor-sleep. Luke is that far below him.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So he can tank a whole lightsaber in his skull?
> Also mods won.





ShineMonkey said:


> Scans of Thor tanking anything to the face bigger than a light saber.



what are you two doing?

if you're dickriding our genuine mocking of thor, please don't


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> what are you two doing?
> 
> if you're dickriding our genuine mocking of thor, please don't



Look at it this way, more minds for the hivemind.


----------



## Light (Sep 6, 2011)

Why would I want to dickride you? I'm asking a sincere question that I want to know the question to.


----------



## Es (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> Look at it this way, more minds for the hivemind.



Now you resort to OBD conspiracy shit?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Why would I want to dickride you? I'm asking a sincere question that I want to know the question to.



Then you're a total n00b instead. Congratulations.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

your butthurt is developing into the advanced paranoia over the obd conspiracy already?

man

i thought you were good for at least another few threads of jelly


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Why would I want to dickride you? I'm asking a sincere question that I want to know the question to.



...if you _aren't_, then you are just heinously stupid


----------



## Light (Sep 6, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Then you're a total n00b instead. Congratulations.



I rather be a noob than a dickrider.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2011)

Rap Battle

Luke Vs Thor

Can only use rhymes that involve their daddy issues


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> I rather be a noob than a dickrider.





> Scans of Thor tanking anything to the face bigger than a light saber.



i'm sorry, what the fuck


----------



## Light (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm sorry for my honest stupidity but Thor said Thor can tank a light saber too the face. I know thor has tanked things worse than that but how can he tank something repeatedly jabbed in his face? It was just an honest question.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> how can he tank something repeatedly jabbed in his face?



your mom tanked it just fine


----------



## Light (Sep 6, 2011)

My mom  left me.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 6, 2011)

> I know thor has tanked things worse than that but how can he tank something repeatedly jabbed in his face? It was just an honest question.



He's taken Angrir and Nul's oversized spiky hammer and tenderizer mallet in succession, and gotten up to tear one of those bitches up and smash the other out into orbit. Granted he didn't "tank" that but those are mystical weapons wielded by bricks with Class 100 strength, and not by a small amount.


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2011)

Es said:


> Now you resort to OBD conspiracy shit?






Lucaniel said:


> your butthurt is developing into the advanced paranoia over the obd conspiracy already?
> 
> man
> 
> i thought you were good for at least another few threads of jelly



Fuck the illimunati.


----------



## Light (Sep 6, 2011)

Charcan said:


> He's taken Angrir and Nul's oversized spiky hammer and tenderizer mallet in succession, and gotten up to tear one of those bitches up and smash the other out into orbit. Granted he didn't "tank" that but those are mystical weapons wielded by bricks with Class 100 strength, and not by a small amount.



Oh ok thank you. An honest answer was all I wanted. Thank you.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All I see are mindblasts and Thor looking like a fugly woman in the last panel.
> Please explain what a Mindblast is and why Thor screaming and looking ugly is a mind defense.



That's what it is to an asgardian.
Magic and science are the same thing to beings like him, and telepathic tricks, they just don't work right
they themselves are half psionic entity and everything
There's no difference between a telepathic attack and a random energy blast, or a cone of coldness
Base trickery  of which we say thee NAY and shrug it off with God. They have to God their way out.
Reason why loki having mind control didn't ever present to be a direct problem to asgardians before


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> My mom  left me.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh wait, IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME

Disregard previous post


----------



## Light (Sep 6, 2011)

We all have a little bit of niceness on the inside.


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2011)

Banhammer's right. Shit Ares broke the boundaries of space and time with his mere hands to find Nate Grey who was hiding. It's not even in his power set, he just did it because he's a God.



Lucaniel said:


> if he said that as a joke i take back everything i ever said about buttmonkey, i am still laughing



Accusing him of being a dick-rider in one thread and sucking his dick in another.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> Accusing him of being a dick-rider in one thread and sucking his dick in another.



how is that dicksucking in the slightest

are you autistic

i'm still calling him buttmonkey for one. or is that not insulting in aspie language


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2011)

Honestly Thor, you need to accept Jesus in your life


----------



## Light (Sep 6, 2011)

I knew I shouldn't have named myself shinemonkey. Too many play ons.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 6, 2011)

Your username sounds like it should be tending to my shoes, perhaps with a funny hat on your furry head.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> how is that dicksucking in the slightest
> 
> are you autistic
> 
> i'm still calling him buttmonkey for one. or is that not insulting in aspie language



That's an insult to autism.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Honestly Thor, you need to accept Jesus in your life



He should accept the Nu-Sentry.

It's God's way.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> That's an insult to autism.



it is, actually, even the most mentally impaired people do not provide someone's mind being read as proof of their superior mental defences

he is akatora-tastic


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2011)

now where is the peanut butter jelly autoplay music when you need it


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm putting money down that Luke Skywalker can lift Mjolnir. So Luke with Thor's powers vs. Thor who wins?


----------

